# 12 X 48" Standard Modern Lathe:  Seattle CL



## Nogoingback (May 5, 2018)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/tls/d/metal-lathe-12x-48/6577441642.html


----------



## ACHiPo (May 5, 2018)

Gone


----------

